# Beef ribs



## lemans (Jun 7, 2017)

So sat st about 6 pm I am planing to put my rack o beef ribs( not short ribs) in and 167 for 24 hours.. two hours before they are done I will put in my chicken breasts.. salt and pepper only.. then wrap will dry them off and finish on my searsall propane head..
Any commented?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm thinking that beef ribs might be good done at a higher temp and shorter time. 

I've done chicken breasts Near that temp for two hours and they weren't great. I've had better success around 145.

Just my experience.


----------



## lemans (Jun 8, 2017)

So I'm doing beef ribs this weekend. 167 for 24 hours 
Then hittting them with my searsall


----------



## lemans (Jun 9, 2017)

Low and slow. But I will be documenting the entire cook..


----------



## lemans (Jun 10, 2017)

I desired on 157 for 24 hoursl


----------



## lemans (Jun 10, 2017)

I desiderata in 157foe 24. Hours


----------



## lemans (Jun 11, 2017)

The last post was due to Jose Cuervo. Forgive me.. so 
26 hours then hit it with the searsall 













IMG_2933.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jun 11, 2017





Awesome


----------

